# Menard bow buck



## awmacha (Mar 12, 2010)

Got this nice buck yesterday morning west of Menard.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats! Its hard sometimes to resist putting down the smoke pole when its legal for either bow or rifle, so cheers to you for a great buck with a stick and string.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats thats a solid buck!


----------



## bdfarmer (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Ad for Hoyt!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Thats a nice one! Congrats on the kill.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super nice buck, congratulations.

TH


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

great bow buck. congrats!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the great trophy!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

WTG!

Nice buck! I can't say I've ever seen him or have a game camera pic of him...rut must be popping and new blood is moving onto the property.

The little women still not loosed an arrow yet?


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Great buck I am jealous...


----------



## awmacha (Mar 12, 2010)

I have him on camera a couple times in velvet .No she hasn't killed anything yet but she didn't go this last trip.We will be headed back thanksgiving.


Captn C said:


> WTG!
> 
> Nice buck! I can't say I've ever seen him or have a game camera pic of him...rut must be popping and new blood is moving onto the property.
> 
> The little women still not loosed an arrow yet?


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

wow!makes the one I shot look like Bambi *Way to go hunting buddy!!!! Just like a lineman always picking on us inside wireman, LOL way to go Congrats on a super bow kill ! Lobojim*


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

